# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Антидепрессанты.

## Unkle33

Если вы реально на грани и есть риск убиться, то очень советую. Если нет, оно вам не надо. 

Если вы их ни разу не потребляли, то в первый раз очень поможет. Во второй раз эффект будет уже не тот. Но если хотите себя убить и возможно уже делали попытку, то советую поесть таблеток. Это недорого и легально. Врач может прописать без постановки на учет в дурке - это лучше, чем порезать вены и пролежать в психушке пару месяцев+5 лет на учете. Мне сразу прописали всё что надо. А там либо вам понравится жить, либо получите то же что имели до того - желание убиться. Да, у всей химии есть побочки. Но самая сильная побочка - это смерть. И что? Если вы всё равно нацелены сдохнуть.

В долговременной перспективе это совершенно бесполезно конечно, и вам придётся химию бросить. Т.к. уже через пару месяцев они не будут радовать. Но самое главное, это бывает понять, что жить можно и дальше. На пару месяцев будет энергия что-то делать, как-то шевелиться. Так или иначе, с АД я прожил 10 с лишним лет.

зы: главное, потребляйте не больше и не меньше чем по рецепту.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Антидепрессанты - это не плохо. Но только мозги нужно включить перед тем, как их начать пить.
Позволю себе внести некоторые поправки.
Прежде всего, нельзя пить таблетки бесконтрольно. Далее, таблетки назначает врач. Самому что-то пить нельзя.
Ещё, антидепрессанты назначаться в идеале должны в дурке. Потому что правильную и работающую схему нужно подобрать. Не всегда это работает с первого раза. И опять-таки необходим контроль.
И ещё, не стоит забывать об одном моменте. Антидепрессанты снимают внешние проявления депрессии. Но они не решают проблем. 
И может получиться такая нехорошая ситуация, когда человек как раз с помощью антидепрессантов найдет в себе силы для новой суицидальной попытки.
Поэтому я призываю всех прежде всего говорить с врачом и только потом что-то пить.
И в любом случае, антидепрессанты это не панацея.

----------


## Unkle33

> Не всегда это работает с первого раза.


 С первого раза (когда пройдёт положенный срок потребления) даже минимальное количество АД штырит так, что мало не покажется и врач тут не очень нужен - даже плохой врач подберёт схему, которая поможет от депрессии. Ходишь как заведённый и писаешься от восторга, насколько нравится жить и насколько всё в кайф, насколько прекрасны люди и хороша погода в Москве зимой. Врач нужен для того, чтобы как раз не дать слишком сильно увлекаться и не стать наркоманом. Слезть с АД не сложно, но надо делать это опять же так как положено, иначе будет типичная ломка наркомана к которой приплюсованы  все прежние проблемы от которых и без того жить-то не хотелось - вот это настолько страшно, что просто попадание в ад.



> И может получиться такая нехорошая ситуация, когда человек как раз с помощью антидепрессантов найдет в себе силы для новой суицидальной попытки.


 Не первый раз об этом слышу, но ситуация со стороны кажется настолько комичной, как помереть со смеху. Вот самоубиться от того, что АД внезапно закончились и началась ломка - реально.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> С первого раза (когда пройдёт положенный срок потребления) даже минимальное количество АД штырит так, что мало не покажется и врач тут не очень нужен - даже плохой врач подберёт схему, которая поможет от депрессии. Ходишь как заведённый и писаешься от восторга, насколько нравится жить и насколько всё в кайф, насколько прекрасны люди и хороша погода в Москве зимой. Врач нужен для того, чтобы как раз не дать слишком сильно увлекаться и не стать наркоманом. Слезть с АД не сложно, но надо делать это опять же так как положено, иначе будет типичная ломка наркомана к которой приплюсованы  все прежние проблемы от которых и без того жить-то не хотелось - вот это настолько страшно, что просто попадание в ад.


 Подобрать схему, работающую для конкретного человека - сложно. Потому что существуют разные виды АД, которые и действуют несколько по разному. Плюс, нужно учитывать степень депрессии. И так же следует исключить другие псих.заболевания. Например, при МДП пить только АД нельзя. 
Ещё, меня как-то удивляет ваше отношение к АД. Неужели же вы их пьете только для того, чтобы штырило??? Тогда это действительно на наркоманию похоже. А у АД всё-таки другие цели. 



> Не первый раз об этом слышу, но ситуация со стороны кажется настолько комичной, как помереть со смеху. Вот самоубиться от того, что АД внезапно закончились и началась ломка - реально.


 На самом деле это не смешно.
Тут работает примерно такая схема: у человека есть проблема (например, это может быть психическое расстройство, может и ещё что-то), ему дают АД, но при этом никакой другой работы не проводят. Т.е. - проблема не решается. В тоже время от приема АД появляются силы. И если раньше тот же человек (если депрессия глубокая) не мог себя заставить элементарно встать с постели и хоть что-то делать, то сейчас он появившиеся силы может направить на подготовку суицида.
И, кстати, для психиатров не секрет, что большинство самоубийств совершаются не в состоянии глубокой депрессии, а как раз по выходу из неё. И поэтому нужен контроль врачей.

----------


## Selbstmord

Самоубийство - лучший антидепрессант © Google

----------


## Unkle33

> Неужели же вы их пьете только для того, чтобы штырило??? Тогда это действительно на наркоманию похоже. А у АД всё-таки другие цели.


 Зачем пил? Причин много и в разные моменты они были разными. Чтобы чувствовать себя хорошо. Хорошо и плохо - это вполне конкретно, хотеть жить (хорошо) или продолжать жить лишь по причине что сложно помереть (плохо). Ещё пил чтоб сбить хандру и попытаться хоть как-то под АД изменить жизнь к лучшему, т.к. АД - действительно стимуляторы, под которыми можно что-то сделать из того, на что не решался. Под АД вообще легче перебороть нерешительность, боязнь сделать шаг и рисковать (у части пациентов вызывает игроманию). Пил бывало в моменты когда было что-то очень неприятное в жизни, а потом бросал на годы и снова возвращался. 

Сейчас не пью. Накупил на кучу денег, но не помогают.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Зачем пил? Причин много и в разные моменты они были разными. Чтобы чувствовать себя хорошо. Хорошо и плохо - это вполне конкретно, хотеть жить (хорошо) или продолжать жить лишь по причине что сложно помереть (плохо). Ещё пил чтоб сбить хандру и попытаться хоть как-то под АД изменить жизнь к лучшему, т.к. АД - действительно стимуляторы, под которыми можно что-то сделать из того, на что не решался. Под АД вообще легче перебороть нерешительность, боязнь сделать шаг и рисковать (у части пациентов вызывает игроманию). Пил бывало в моменты когда было что-то очень неприятное в жизни, а потом бросал на годы и снова возвращался. 
> 
> Сейчас не пью. Накупил на кучу денег, но не помогают.


 А вам их врач назначал? Или это было самолечение?

----------


## Unkle33

> А вам их врач назначал? Или это было самолечение?


 Сначала, когда мне было 20, было самолечение, потом врач подкрепил своей врачебной печатью моё самолечение и типа я лечился легально. У врача (одного и того же) был дважды с разрывом в 5 лет (в 25 и 30), причем во второй раз с его стороны был такой пофигизм с его стороны, что просто не описать словами - было ощущение "ну вот ещё 1 пришел, скукота, а у меня через 15 минут обед". Понимаете, наши врачи при виде пациента ждут, что пациент сам поставит себе диагноз и примет решение, а они это запишут в карту. Т.е. вопрос "на что жалуетесь" и есть ответ. Де-факто пациент приходит и говорит "у меня то-то то-то, я надеюсь что то-то то-то изменит мою жизнь к лучшему". Далее следует не очень сложная беседа, вопросы про работу, профессию - в целом дружелюбно, но без особого интереса, далее врач прямо говорит "для решения серьёзной депрессии надо наблюдать пациента очень долго" какбэ намекая что ничего реально решено за день не будет, и что на этом всё. Далее врач пишет 2 рецепта (т.к. пациент просил пилюлек) и кратко пишет в карту оправдательную записку с объяснением, на каком основании были прописаны препараты "обострение депрессивных настроений на фоне недавнего разрыва с близким человеком". Один рецепт на слабое средство, другой на сильное. Советует сначала поберечь здоровье и начать со слабого. Про врача это всё. Дальше чтобы не идти снова в дурку, я затаривался пилюльками так чтобы хватало на годы.

Как итог, в серьёзном плане не особо помогло, но некоторое время было интересно. С другой стороны, нет желания экспериментировать с запрещенными наркотиками, состоящими наполовину из анальгина с побелкой, нет риска передоза и т.п. АД по-моему дешевле, легальней и безопасней - при том что кайф тоже заметен.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Сначала, когда мне было 20, было самолечение, потом врач подкрепил своей врачебной печатью моё самолечение и типа я лечился легально. У врача (одного и того же) был дважды с разрывом в 5 лет (в 25 и 30), причем во второй раз с его стороны был такой пофигизм с его стороны, что просто не описать словами - было ощущение "ну вот ещё 1 пришел, скукота, а у меня через 15 минут обед". Понимаете, наши врачи при виде пациента ждут, что пациент сам поставит себе диагноз и примет решение, а они это запишут в карту. Т.е. вопрос "на что жалуетесь" и есть ответ. Де-факто пациент приходит и говорит "у меня то-то то-то, я надеюсь что то-то то-то изменит мою жизнь к лучшему". Далее следует не очень сложная беседа - врач прямо говорит "для решения серьёзной депрессии надо наблюдать пациента очень долго" какбэ намекая что ничего реально решено за день не будет. Далее врач пишет 2 рецепта (т.к. пациент просил пилюлек) и кратко пишет в карту оправдательную записку с объяснением, на каком основании были прописаны препараты "обострение депрессивных настроений на фоне недавнего разрыва с близким человеком". Один рецепт на слабое средство, другой на сильное. Советует сначала поберечь здоровье и начать со слабого. Всё.


 Ужас. 
Вам не повезло с врачом. Не должно быть так... 
Я бы советовала найти нормального врача, который будет постоянно наблюдать за вашим состоянием. И всё-таки не заниматься самолечением. 

Сейчас как себя чувствуете?

----------


## Unkle33

> Ужас. 
> Вам не повезло с врачом. Не должно быть так... 
> Я бы советовала найти нормального врача, который будет постоянно наблюдать за вашим состоянием.


 Если ко мне приставить надсмотрщика, то желания сдохнуть будет больше. А вообще хронические депрессии не лечатся. Вообще. В дурках людей откармливают пилюльками и выпускают с глаз долой, как только наблюдается временное облегчение. Я написал в первом посте, что можно у судьбы взять взаймы пару месяцев хорошей жизни, поев АД и как-то возможно это поможет решить временные проблемы типа "бросила девушка", но нельзя вылечить хроническое нежелание жить, не решая реальных проблем.



> Сейчас как себя чувствуете?


 Вчера был неплохой день, а так почти всегда предпочел бы помереть. Живительная эвтаназия - мой выбор.

----------


## Eva-A

а мне неделю назад прописали антидепрессанты, с диагнозом каким-то не помню...типа депрессия затянулась. на 2 года) я еще не покупала...знакомый сказал,что они не помогут. я вот и не знаю, принимать их или нет?
я боюсь, чтоб привыкания не случилось

----------


## Eva-A

) спасибо всем за информацию...
а что вообще происходит, когда их принимаешь?
сразу настроение хорошее...или как вообще они проявляются?

----------


## смертник

> ) спасибо всем за информацию...
> а что вообще происходит, когда их принимаешь?
> сразу настроение хорошее...или как вообще они проявляются?


 настроение хорошие, состояние нормализуется, о смерти думать меньше начинаешь, сам на них сижу...

----------


## Eva-A

а когда перестаешь принимать? что тогда?

----------


## смертник

> а когда перестаешь принимать? что тогда?


 ну когда принимаешь какое-то время, то после прекращения все примерно так же будет, тоесть состояние нормализуется...
к примеру сколько уже раз я забывал принимать их, но всеравно хорошо себя чувствовал

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Как всё изменилось-то...
Я вот хочу спросить про флуоксетин. Кто пил? Как он действует? Есть ли смысл пить?
И как его без рецепта достать? 

Мне сейчас нужно много сил и свежая голова. Нельзя давать крыше съезжать.

----------


## Dalia

А можете что-нибудь посоветовать попить? У меня скоро экзамены, окончание школы, а я вся как амеба, и часто неожиданно слезы. К врачу я не хочу, у нас город махонький, сразу все узнают и будут как от зачумленной шарахаться)) Нужно как-то забыть о проблемах, не впадать в отчаяние каждую секунду и вообще быть чуть менее эмоциональной. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие-нибудь таблетки, которые без рецепта достать можно.

----------


## Eva-A

мне кажется не надо тебе пить таблетки!
когда я в самый первый раз попала к врачу-психиатру, просто потому что я все время плакала, из-за чего угодно, она мне не стала выписывать препараты (химические), она сказала, что в молодом возрасте нельзя принимать антидепрессанты, ток в крайних случаях!
Так что просто попей пустырника, пиона, валерьянки. Все эти настойки продаются во всех аптеках и стоят дешево!
побольше гуляй, и по-меньше сиди дома! Походи в бассейн, успокаивает!

----------


## Dalia

Я пила все это, и валерьянку, и пустырник, и другие отвары из трав. Ничего не помогает. Я в общем-то против всяких таблеток, душу таблетками не вылечишь, но слышала о каком-то лекарстве, которое притупляет эмоции. Вот мне что-то вроде этого нужно. Забить эмоции в дальний угол и чтобы побольше энергии. Может кто-нибудь подскажет?

----------


## Unkle33

> а когда перестаешь принимать? что тогда?


 В случае резкого прекращения приёма курса сильных АД наступает очень неслабая ломка. Рассказываю как было у меня: ломота в костях как при сильной простуде, паршивое самочувствие, всё раздражает, ничто не радует. Т.е. все положительные эффекты, но наоборот.

Прекращать курс надо очень аккуратно, постепенно снижая дозировку. Если делать всё правильно, ломки не возникает.

----------


## Unkle33

> Как всё изменилось-то...
> Я вот хочу спросить про флуоксетин. Кто пил? Как он действует? Есть ли смысл пить?
> И как его без рецепта достать?


 Флоуксетин - это прозак (синонимы), самое ходовое АД на территории США, почти полностью заменяющее там алкоголь. 

У разных АД разный "оттенок" создаваемого настроения, т.е. одни дают силы, зверскую энергию и оптимизм, другие подавляют тревогу и боль, дают мягкий тёплый покой. Как у флоуксетина - не знаю. Очень желательно чтобы вам нужное вещество посоветовал врач.

Купить без рецепта... а по мне проще рецепт получить. По крайней мере правильней.

----------


## Unkle33

> Забить эмоции в дальний угол и чтобы побольше энергии


 Осмелюсь предположить, что ваши желания противоречивы. Успокоительные (да хоть валерьянка) делают из человека вялую овощ, а то что даёт энергию - часто приводит к повышенной эмоциональности.

----------


## Dalia

> Осмелюсь предположить, что ваши желания противоречивы. Успокоительные (да хоть валерьянка) делают из человека вялую овощ, а то что даёт энергию - часто приводит к повышенной эмоциональности.


 Значит только веревка и мыло. Просто хотелось повесится месяца через 3, а до этого как-то же жить надо, вот и хотела таблетки попить, чтобы в нормальном состоянии побыть, а то уже забыла что такое жизнь без депрессии.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Флоуксетин - это прозак (синонимы), самое ходовое АД на территории США, почти полностью заменяющее там алкоголь. 
> 
> У разных АД разный "оттенок" создаваемого настроения, т.е. одни дают силы, зверскую энергию и оптимизм, другие подавляют тревогу и боль, дают мягкий тёплый покой. Как у флоуксетина - не знаю. Очень желательно чтобы вам нужное вещество посоветовал врач.


 насколько мне известно, флуоксетин как раз должен давать энергию. Это именно то, что мне нужно. Но читала мнения людей, которые его пили и некоторые говорили, что это всего лишь эффект плацебо. Поэтому я и спрашиваю.
Ещё, в инструкции написано, что его нельзя пить при суицидальных мыслях. (это как раз то, о чем я вам писала в начале этой темы) А у меня такие мысли - постоянно. 
И я вот такой вариант придумала. Ведь минусов нет. Если мне поможет, то тогда я буду жить нормально. А если нет, то может будут силы и решимость необходимые для суицида. Как-то так.




> Купить без рецепта... а по мне проще рецепт получить. По крайней мере правильней.


 Знаю, что так правильней. Сама же об этом всем говорю.
Но у нас всё это так не развито... Всего одна дурка есть. Как туда попасть - я не знаю. Да и страшновато. 



> Значит только веревка и мыло. Просто хотелось повесится месяца через 3, а до этого как-то же жить надо, вот и хотела таблетки попить, чтобы в нормальном состоянии побыть, а то уже забыла что такое жизнь без депрессии.


 Удивило это твое сообщение.
Почему именно три месяца?
И ещё, если жить в нормальном состоянии понравится - откажешься от суицида?

----------


## огрызок тепла

не-не-не, только не таблетки. не пей их. а то  три месяца поживешь так без депра и вешаться передумаешь. ай-ай-ай какой-то прям получится. тоже мне выдумали, антидепрессанты жрать. чем больше вы их  жрете, тем меньше суицидников же становится. совсем нехорошо. даже не думайте жрать антидепрессанты.

для особо умных модеров: читать с издевкой в голосе, нарушений правил форума нет, призывов к суициду тоже. а то знаю я вас, чуть не то ляпнешь, не подумав, и  уже бан недели на две((((пошутила я! пусть жрет что хочет

----------


## Epitaph

Какие то стремные побочные эффекты у Флоуксетин:

Со стороны нервной системы: головокружение, головная боль, сонливость или бессонница, вялость, повышенная утомляемость, астения, тремор, ажитация, тревожность, суицидальная наклонность (свойственная больным с депрессивными расстройствами), мания или гипомания Со стороны пищеварительной системы: снижение аппетита, сухость во рту или гиперсаливация, тошнота, диарея. Аллергические реакции: кожная сыпь, крапивница. Прочие: повышенное потоотделение, похудание, снижение либидо, системные нарушения со стороны легких, почек или печени, васкулиты. 

Больше всего нравится: сонливость или бессонница - интересно от чего это зависит ) ; суицидальная наклонность - мне нужны они как раз от этого а они наоборот это вызывают что за х...я ? )

А какие таблетки выписывают врачи, как они называются ?

----------


## Dalia

> Удивило это твое сообщение.
> Почему именно три месяца?
> И ещё, если жить в нормальном состоянии понравится - откажешься от суицида?


 Ну больше 3х месяцев пожить и не получиться)) так, увы, обстоятельства складываются. От суицида не откажусь - я год назад все продумала и поздно уже что-то менять. Просто сейчас очень много дел, а эмоции мешают, вот я и хотела убрать их какими-нибудь таблетками.

----------


## Dalia

> не-не-не, только не таблетки. не пей их. а то  три месяца поживешь так без депра и вешаться передумаешь. ай-ай-ай какой-то прям получится. тоже мне выдумали, антидепрессанты жрать. чем больше вы их  жрете, тем меньше суицидников же становится. совсем нехорошо. даже не думайте жрать антидепрессанты.
> 
> для особо умных модеров: читать с издевкой в голосе, нарушений правил форума нет, призывов к суициду тоже. а то знаю я вас, чуть не то ляпнешь, не подумав, и  уже бан недели на две((((пошутила я! пусть жрет что хочет


 Спасибо за доброе напутствие))

----------


## Eva-A

> Просто хотелось повесится месяца через 3, а до этого как-то же жить надо, вот и хотела таблетки попить, чтобы в нормальном состоянии побыть, а то уже забыла что такое жизнь без депрессии.


 Вешаться не стоит. Это мучительно и ужасно. Если даже умрешь это будет синее лицо распухшее. И испражнения. Но в первую очередь мучительно.




> А можете что-нибудь посоветовать попить? У меня скоро экзамены, окончание школы, а я вся как амеба, и часто неожиданно слезы. К врачу я не хочу, у нас город махонький, сразу все узнают и будут как от зачумленной шарахаться)) Нужно как-то забыть о проблемах, не впадать в отчаяние каждую секунду и вообще быть чуть менее эмоциональной. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие-нибудь таблетки, которые без рецепта достать можно.


 У тебя окончание школы! А потом начнется совсем другая жизнь!! новая!! Все будет по-другому. Все переживали когда-то... Я оч переживала, когда выпускалась...ЕГЭ и все такое, думала не поступлю в универ - поступила! Сейчас у меня диплом......страшно, но переживу!И ты тоже! Не накручивай себя! А лучше едь поступать в крупный город. Там студенческая жизнь..)))) и будет не до суицида!
Ты еще совсем молодая! Зачем умирать?? Поживи еще) много интересного будет впереди!!! 
Умереть всегда успеешь!!

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Какие то стремные побочные эффекты у Флоуксетин:
> 
> Со стороны нервной системы: головокружение, головная боль, сонливость или бессонница, вялость, повышенная утомляемость, астения, тремор, ажитация, тревожность, суицидальная наклонность (свойственная больным с депрессивными расстройствами), мания или гипомания Со стороны пищеварительной системы: снижение аппетита, сухость во рту или гиперсаливация, тошнота, диарея. Аллергические реакции: кожная сыпь, крапивница. Прочие: повышенное потоотделение, похудание, снижение либидо, системные нарушения со стороны легких, почек или печени, васкулиты. 
> 
> Больше всего нравится: сонливость или бессонница - интересно от чего это зависит ) ; суицидальная наклонность - мне нужны они как раз от этого а они наоборот это вызывают что за х...я ? )
> 
> А какие таблетки выписывают врачи, как они называются ?


 Ну да, побочки стремные  :Smile: 
Хотя, некоторым флу очень нравится. Больше всего - анорексичкам. От них я в общем-то про него и узнала. 
Они ещё говорили, что с него всячески штырит, типа бешеная активность, носишься, как угорелый, всё успеваешь и т.п. И мне вот это всё очень понравилось.
А теперь вот подумала, что может у них такие реакции из-за того, что депрессии и не было? 
И вот попробуй разберись теперь...

А врачи выписывают разные лекарства. Сейчас антидепрессантов очень много. Они по разной схеме действуют.И вообще должны индивидуально подбираться. 



> Ну больше 3х месяцев пожить и не получиться)) так, увы, обстоятельства складываются...


 Почему не получится???

----------


## Dalia

> Вешаться не стоит. Это мучительно и ужасно. Если даже умрешь это будет синее лицо распухшее. И испражнения. Но в первую очередь мучительно.


 Да мне все равно. Я сначала хотела с моста спрыгнуть (у нас замечательный мост есть 20м), но потом подумала, что если обстоятельства сложатся не так как я планирую, то зимой прыгать не очень хорошо,- если не разобьюсь, то и не утону. 



> У тебя окончание школы! А потом начнется совсем другая жизнь!! новая!! Все будет по-другому. Все переживали когда-то... Я оч переживала, когда выпускалась...ЕГЭ и все такое, думала не поступлю в универ - поступила! Сейчас у меня диплом......страшно, но переживу!И ты тоже! Не накручивай себя! А лучше едь поступать в крупный город. Там студенческая жизнь..)))) и будет не до суицида!
> Ты еще совсем молодая! Зачем умирать?? Поживи еще) много интересного будет впереди!!! 
> Умереть всегда успеешь!!


 Да не начнется новая жизнь... Я не изменюсь и все будет также. А насчет ЕГЭ я и не волнуюсь, - я планирую су, в идеале, в конце мая. Спасибо за поддержку, но я уже все решила!

----------


## Dalia

> Почему не получится???


 Я все спланировала год назад, все пути назад я себе отрезала, остается только су. Конечно, есть множество выходов из моей ситуации, но сил жить у меня уже нет и поэтому я решила что лучше убиться нахр*н.

----------


## Selbstmord

*pulsewave*, тоже плюсую.

----------


## Eva-A

Господи, вы рассматриваете только плохие варианты!
Ну если так уж все решила, поступай как знаешь...
но пусть я повторюсь...умереть всегда успеешь!
Если все дело в обстановке, уедь!
Если давит та среда, в которой ты сейчас находишься, уезжай!
Найди себя, равновесие... 
Поживи эти 3 месяца для себя! Так как хочешь ты!
Живи, чувствуй, мечтай, позволь себе все....а когда пройдет это время еще раз спроси себя..умирать или нет...

----------


## Eva-A

> И мне тоже стало легче, когда я выбрала день.(попытка number 2) Настолько легче, что даже свободней дышать стало!
> И именно в тот момент, пока шли 2 недели, я решила оторваться напоследок. Уволилась с работы, без отработки, и на следующий день уехала на море...с 2500 р. в кармане, с человеком, которого знала месяца 4 только из разговора в ICQ)))))))) мне было так пох..мы встретились...и на следующий день рванули на море...там мы веслились...бегали по утрам, вместе купались, загорали... Для меня это была эйфория. Я хотела хорошо провести последнюю неделю жизни! И когда я поняла, что влюбилась....это было шоком...я не знала,что делать...
> мы вернулись в Ростов и я уже и не знала, хочу я уже умирать или нет...
> Так вот к чему это всё))...да просто к тому, что не печалься и не расстраивайся! когда тебе нечего терять (а именно это и есть та самая легкость), ты можешь всё!!!


 Я так думала...вот почитайте Dalia...
Я понимаю, у всех свой случай...но просто на заметку

----------


## Dalia

*Eva-A*, еще раз спасибо за поддержку и совет! Я не рассматриваю только плохие варианты. Если жизнь внезапно повернется ко мне лучшей стороной, то я всегда готова. Да все люди в любое время дня и ночи готовы к лучшему, а вот к худшему...оно всегда как снег на голову! А уезжать бесполезно, от себя не уедешь. Обстановка на меня не давит, я как говорят "сама себе враг". И если все наладится, то я только "за", зайду на этот форум тогда и в июне и в последующие месяцы/годы))) Хотя, конечно, лучше было бы сюда никогда и не попадать.

----------


## огрызок тепла

слышь, "сама себе враг", ты сама с собой подружиться не пробовала? попробуй, вдруг понравится.

----------


## Dalia

> тогда надо разбираться что тебе в себе не нравится и почему.. помириться с собой, принять себя..


 Разобралась уже давно, мириться с этим не хочется, а меняться сил уже нет.

----------


## Dalia

> слышь, "сама себе враг", ты сама с собой подружиться не пробовала? попробуй, вдруг понравится.


 Пробовала, да не получается. И зачем так грубо? Давайте уважать друг друга.

----------


## огрызок тепла

да уважаю я вроде бы.
если ты себя сама за человека не считаешь, то чего ты от окружающих ждешь? если ты сама считаешь себя недостойной жизни и доброго отношения, то с чего ты взяла, что окружающие будут тебя убеждать в обратном? получается, что ты сама с собой подружиться не можешь. ты настолько плохой человек что ли? дожили, дети жить не хотят. или ты реально себя взрослым сформировавшимся человеком считаешь?Личностью? окончание школы и экзамены это сложно. но не смертельно. все через это проходят.переходный возраст и все такое. если бы все руки бы на себя накладывали, то вымерли бы уже. или ты себя умнее многих считаешь? ну того быдла, что живет и ничего в этом мире не понимает?а вот ты за свои полтора десятка лет уже знаешь, что смысла жить нет и кругом враги. куда катится мир...

----------


## Eva-A

Dalia, желаю тебе продержаться еще годик!
И все поменяется...
я в этом больше чем уверенна!
У тебя есть друзья? подруги? Пускай поддерживают...
И не надо если не хочешь им душу наизнанку выворачивать...просто скажи, что тебе плохо.
Тебе надо сменить обстановку! Это факт! От себя не убежишь, но перемена обстановки и тебя изменит)

----------


## Dalia

> да уважаю я вроде бы.
> если ты себя сама за человека не считаешь, то чего ты от окружающих ждешь? если ты сама считаешь себя недостойной жизни и доброго отношения, то с чего ты взяла, что окружающие будут тебя убеждать в обратном? получается, что ты сама с собой подружиться не можешь. ты настолько плохой человек что ли? дожили, дети жить не хотят. или ты реально себя взрослым сформировавшимся человеком считаешь?Личностью? окончание школы и экзамены это сложно. но не смертельно. все через это проходят.переходный возраст и все такое. если бы все руки бы на себя накладывали, то вымерли бы уже. или ты себя умнее многих считаешь? ну того быдла, что живет и ничего в этом мире не понимает?а вот ты за свои полтора десятка лет уже знаешь, что смысла жить нет и кругом враги. куда катится мир...


 Попросила называется подсказать какие антидепрессанты принять)) Да нет, что вы, я сама себя считаю человеком, "достойным жизни и доброго отношения", плохого я ничего никогда не делала, взрослым человеком я себя не считаю, до конца моя личность еще не сформирована, мне в конце концов только 17 лет, и да, я знаю, что у меня самые обычные смехотворные подростковые проблемы, которые и проблемами не назовешь. Умнее всех я себя не считаю, но и не дура вроде бы; насчет экзаменов я совершенно не переживаю, я учусь в Кадетской школе, где уровень образования в 3 раза выше, чем в лицеях и гимназиях, и подготовка у нас очень сильная. А вот со смыслом жизни у меня трудновато стало, - я с детства мечтала стать художником, закончила худ.школу с красным дипломом, побеждала на многих всероссийских художественных конкурсах, мечтала поступить в универ, но такой возможности у меня нет, очень много всего свалилось на семью, - у отца оказывается есть еще одна семья, мама больна раком, сказали что осталось недолго, плюс еще лучшая подруга переехала в Москву, а лучший друг недавно покончил с собой. Наверное, я все решила в тот момент, когда все рухнуло: и мои мечты и моя семья. Я знаю, что все это решаемо, и по сравнению с другими у меня просто не проблемы, а фигня, но все-таки какие бы горести у людей не были, ведь у всех боль одинакова сильна, правда? От того, что кому-то хуже мне лучше не становится, и я желаю всем сил, чтобы преодолеть те преграды, которые им не дают жить, и желаю им счастья, но у меня сил уже нет бороться и куда-то идти.

----------


## Eva-A

> А вот со смыслом жизни у меня трудновато стало, - я с детства мечтала стать художником, закончила худ.школу с красным дипломом, побеждала на многих всероссийских художественных конкурсах, мечтала поступить в универ, но такой возможности у меня нет, очень много всего свалилось на семью, - у отца оказывается есть еще одна семья, мама больна раком, сказали что осталось недолго, плюс еще лучшая подруга переехала в Москву, а лучший друг недавно покончил с собой. Наверное, я все решила в тот момент, когда все рухнуло: и мои мечты и моя семья. Я знаю, что все это решаемо, и по сравнению с другими у меня просто не проблемы, а фигня, но все-таки какие бы горести у людей не были, ведь у всех боль одинакова сильна, правда? От того, что кому-то хуже мне лучше не становится, и я желаю всем сил, чтобы преодолеть те преграды, которые им не дают жить, и желаю им счастья, но у меня сил уже нет бороться и куда-то идти.


  переезжай в Moscow! учишься ты хорошо, как я поняла, поступишь. Плюс подруга там. Друг ушел из жизни... это тяжело, терять людей, особенно молодых...
Мама - это тоже серьезно! У моей подруги мама тоже больна раком, но ей это не мешает жить в другоом городе, работать, помогать маме! 
Отцы бывают разные...
От того что кому-то хуже, мне тоже легче не становится..!
Надо каждый день себя надо настраивать как радио, на позитивную волну!
Заставляй себя улыбаться. Даже если поводов нет!
Будь сильной!!!!!

----------


## Dalia

> Dalia, желаю тебе продержаться еще годик!
> И все поменяется...
> я в этом больше чем уверенна!
> У тебя есть друзья? подруги? Пускай поддерживают...
> И не надо если не хочешь им душу наизнанку выворачивать...просто скажи, что тебе плохо.
> Тебе надо сменить обстановку! Это факт! От себя не убежишь, но перемена обстановки и тебя изменит)


 Спасибо тебе огромное за поддержку! Может и поменяется, надежда умирает последней)) Друзей много, подруг много, только им о таком ведь и не скажешь. Говорила только лучшей подруге, которая после на меня два часа орала, так сказать промывала мозги)) Со сменой обстановки большие проблемы, я нахожусь в школе круглые сутки, у нас без разрешения за ворота школы не выйдешь.

----------


## Dalia

> переезжай в Moscow! учишься ты хорошо, как я поняла, поступишь. Плюс подруга там. Друг ушел из жизни... это тяжело, терять людей, особенно молодых...
> Мама - это тоже серьезно! У моей подруги мама тоже больна раком, но ей это не мешает жить в другоом городе, работать, помогать маме! 
> Отцы бывают разные...
> От того что кому-то хуже, мне тоже легче не становится..!
> Надо каждый день себя надо настраивать как радио, на позитивную волну!
> Заставляй себя улыбаться. Даже если поводов нет!
> Будь сильной!!!!!


 Я не могу уехать и оставить мать одну(( Ей сейчас как никогда нужна поддержка, хотя мы с ней никогда друг друга не понимали и постоянно ссоримся, но я очень ее люблю и не могу бросить. А настрой...если бы это было также легко, как повернуть ручку радиоприемника! Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Eva-A

не за что конечно!
просто хотелось поддержать!!!!

----------


## Dalia

> не за что конечно!
> просто хотелось поддержать!!!!


 Наверное, нам только это и остается, поддерживать друг друга))

----------


## Dalia

> да нормально. мне тоже было 17 когда я сюда попал. и всерьёз тогда задумывал убиться.. полгода на это настраивался и готовился..
> а щас уже как то и нет. как то всё поспокойнее стало.


 Может и у меня все нормализуется.

----------


## Platon

> слышь, "сама себе враг", ты сама с собой подружиться не пробовала? попробуй, вдруг понравится.


 
      Ахахаха))) вот это характер, вот это агрессия.
  Ну не могу просто :Big Grin: 
  У тебя наверное куча друзей :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## огрызок тепла

мало. зато сама с собой подружилась.  теперь меня окружают только хорошие люди, а остальные-массовка, они меня мало волнуют. а раньше кругом враги были

----------


## Platon

Ну вот и славненько :Embarrassment: 
  А вообще, нежнее :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Unkle33

> уже забыла что такое жизнь без депрессии.


 АД помогут. Только покоя не будет. Ну и что? Будешь бегать и веселиться, если выпить правильное вещество. А там может пройдёт. Несчастная любовь всегда проходит. Это считай что аксиома, не требующая доказательств. Проходит даже "вечная" любовь, которая "не умрёт никогда и всегда будет в моём сердце". Всё проходит. А АД позволяют сделать ожидание терпимым.

----------


## Unkle33

> Всего одна дурка есть. Как туда попасть - я не знаю. Да и страшновато.


 Дорогу осилит идущий. Идти надо так: отрываешь зад от дивана, потом левой-правой-левой-правой... Дальше втянешься. Я не издеваюсь, просто на самом деле надо просто взять и пойти. Прийти к доктору, записаться в регистратуре. Там объяснять не надо, просто попасть на приём. Спросят "зачем" - скажи что "хочу поговорить с доктором". Врачи не кусаются. На приёме скажи, что чувствуешь себя не вполне здоровой(ым) эмоционально и вот хочется поговорить, послушать совета профессионала, но сначала распроси не поставят ли тебя на учет, т.к. это только ухудшит твою жизнь. Если доктор пообещает, что не поставит, то говори спокойно как есть. У нас насильно не лечат, особенно тех, кто сам пришел. Они на всяких идиотов насмотрелись столько, что не бойся быть ещё одним в их череде - не пытаяся изобразить себя лучше или хуже чем есть. Доктора нормальные, просто им на тебя не будет дела, знай это и не сильно завирайся при нём. Он чтобы помог должен знать правду, а силой эту правду выпытывать он не будет, т.к. ему нет дела до твоих проблем - он всего лишь на работе отрабатывает свой небольшой докторский оклад. Скорее всего доктор что-то предложит из самых лёгких препаратов и посоветует зайти через месяц. Этот месяц нужен ему чтобы отсеять тех, у кого это пройдёт само и на кого не надо тратить время. Идти или нет повторно - решишь потом. Вот и всё.

Сам я до доктора шел лет 5, никак не мог признать что мне надо пойти. Сходил, оказалось не сложно. Другое дело, не скажу что мне лично доктор сильно помог, но это не то ради чего ломать копья. Не то, на что был бы смысл "решаться". Доктор с таблетками - это почти также просто как сходит в супермаркет купить пива и чипсов, а все проблемы похода к врачу - это нежеление признать что тебе нужна помощь.

----------


## Святой отец

Так вот я читал что неплохо отбивает мысли о суициде антидепресант + Рисполепт. Только цена рисполепта высоковата.

----------


## lisenok

> Дорогу осилит идущий. Идти надо так: отрываешь зад от дивана, потом левой-правой-левой-правой... Дальше втянешься. Я не издеваюсь, просто на самом деле надо просто взять и пойти. Прийти к доктору, записаться в регистратуре. Там объяснять не надо, просто попасть на приём. Спросят "зачем" - скажи что "хочу поговорить с доктором". Врачи не кусаются. На приёме скажи, что чувствуешь себя не вполне здоровой(ым) эмоционально и вот хочется поговорить, послушать совета профессионала, но сначала распроси не поставят ли тебя на учет, т.к. это только ухудшит твою жизнь. Если доктор пообещает, что не поставит, то говори спокойно как есть. У нас насильно не лечат, особенно тех, кто сам пришел. Они на всяких идиотов насмотрелись столько, что не бойся быть ещё одним в их череде - не пытаяся изобразить себя лучше или хуже чем есть. Доктора нормальные, просто им на тебя не будет дела, знай это и не сильно завирайся при нём. Он чтобы помог должен знать правду, а силой эту правду выпытывать он не будет, т.к. ему нет дела до твоих проблем - он всего лишь на работе отрабатывает свой небольшой докторский оклад. Скорее всего доктор что-то предложит из самых лёгких препаратов и посоветует зайти через месяц. Этот месяц нужен ему чтобы отсеять тех, у кого это пройдёт само и на кого не надо тратить время. Идти или нет повторно - решишь потом. Вот и всё.
> 
> Сам я до доктора шел лет 5, никак не мог признать что мне надо пойти. Сходил, оказалось не сложно. Другое дело, не скажу что мне лично доктор сильно помог, но это не то ради чего ломать копья. Не то, на что был бы смысл "решаться". Доктор с таблетками - это почти также просто как сходит в супермаркет купить пива и чипсов, а все проблемы похода к врачу - это нежеление признать что тебе нужна помощь


 .[/QUOTE]
А я вот как-то сходила и сказала, что жить не хочу, так доктор сказала, что ничем не может мне помочь, как только положить в больницу и ничего не выписала. Смысл было к ней ходить?

----------


## Святой отец

> .


 


> А я вот как-то сходила и сказала, что жить не хочу, так доктор сказала, что ничем не может мне помочь, как только положить в больницу и ничего не выписала. Смысл было к ней ходить?


 Может доктор не внимательный попался, сходи к другому. У меня было пару случев когда доктора относились ко мне не внимательно.

----------


## смертник

пил я их полгода как, в начале помогали, даже настроение было хорошее, потом эффект пропал, и перестал принимать...

----------


## karbanara

А есть антидепрессанты,взаимодействующие с алкоголем?Я Не алкашка,но иногда могу выпить.А силы воли нет.Если хочется,а нельзя-не вытерплю.Я пью феварин.Вроде помогает.Но вот вычитала в интернете,что пить с антидепр.нельзя.Со всеми ли?

----------


## Hitorimono

По-моему самый лучший и безопасный антидепрессант - это сам алкоголь, только качественный. Сейчас как раз сам сижу, третий литр сидра приговариваю - реально с каждым бокалом лучше и лучше.

----------


## June

Я сейчас мелипрамин пью. Во многих аптеках без рецепта отпускают, хотя у меня рецепт есть. С ним становится как-бы все немного пофигу, спать хочется чаще. Если его не пить, становится намного хуже. Так что можно выбирать между сонно-подавленым состоянием и агрессивно-мучительным.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Я принимаю Амитрептелин уже по 50 мг в сутки классная вещь правда седативный эффект сильный но и пару побочных эффектов есть если бы не он не знаю что бы я делала нынче.

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

Мелипрамин c сегодняшнего дня пью. Написал сам  на бумажке список лекарств, как бы врач написал и показал листок. Я думаю женщина поняла, что он мне очень нужен и без рецепта выдала. Седадитивный эффект действительно хорош. Посомтрим, что далее. Может кто еще посоветует что-то?

----------


## June

Еще можно к психиатру сходить, он выпишет рецепт. Некоторые препараты отпускают строго по рецепту, а на некоторые рецепт одноразовый, т.е. рецепт отбирают при покупке лекарства. Вместе с антидепрессантами хорошо еще транквилизаторы попить, а они обычно отпускаются строго по рецепту.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

А что дадут транквилизаторы?

----------


## June

Не исключено. В зависимости от психиатра и диагноза. Мне прописывали транки, пью потихоньку.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Да я про эффект!!! что от них будет для чего они вообще?

----------


## June

У транков в основном противотревожный эффект, немного успокаивающий и снотворный.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Не плохо а названия препаратов не подскажите?

----------


## June

Психиатр подскажет. Их все равно без рецепта не продадут.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

И все-же? я знаю что без рецепта не как

----------


## June

Сейчас Феназепам пью, раньше пил Алпразолам. А почему не хочешь к психиатру?

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Потому что психиатра после меня надо будет самого лечить)))

----------


## June

Боишься испугать ежа голым задом?  :Smile:  Они всяких видали.

----------


## fuсka rolla

триттико- не плохие. но человек все равно повесился. хотя седатив дают хороший.
коаксил- хорошие. но даже с рецептом на тебя как на наркомана смотреть будут в аптеке. 
фенозепам и меназипам вообще не помогают ни как. только от бессонницы избавили за время приема. из всего испробованного здорово помог только гипноз и барокамера. не препараты, конечно, но эффективнее последних. да и не долговременный у оных эффект.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

А барокамера это вообще что такое? для чего? я вот еще думаю об Аминазиине в драже помню в дурке сама попросила чтобы поставили (там был укол) во меня сшибло мне мед брат сказал быстро ложиться а то навернусь, когда проснулась точнее разбудили по стеночке ходила! я к тому что его принимать и в сон принимать и в сон короче забыться во сне от проблем паралелльно принимая антидепрессанты мож так поможет?

----------


## fuсka rolla

да, Я уверен, что ты видела барокамеру по телевизору хотя бы. Это цилиндрическая конструкция, полностью герметичная. внутри создается определенное давление и подается чистый кислород....в ней лежат минут по 40 минимум. ее спортсмены еще используют перед соревнованиями, как допинг, и космонавты в ней спят. 
она бодрит очень здорово. и настроение поднимает.

----------


## альдеБаран

> Сейчас Феназепам пью, раньше пил Алпразолам. А почему не хочешь к психиатру?


 И как тебе слабенький феназепамчик после мощнейшего алпразолама ?

----------


## June

Я точно не знаю, насколько сильно действует феназепам и насколько сильно алпразолам. Врач прописывает сразу несколько препаратов и понять, какой из них какое действие оказывает, трудно. Когда пил алпразолам вместе с еще чемто, мне было хуже, чем сейчас. Примерно также, как если бы не пил. Сейчас я пью одновременно мелипрамин, феназепам и этаперазин. Хреново, но терпеть можно, поэтому к врачу пока не хожу. Раньше терпеть было нельзя, поэтому ходил к психотерапевту часто, подбирал таблетки. Както пробовал перестать пить то, что сейчас пью. Один день было нормально, а потом стало очень хреново. Сейчас закончился этаперазин, решил его не покупать пока, но похоже стало немного хуже.

Вообще на всех по разному действуют препараты. Я вот например пробовал антидепрессанты Симбалту и Паксил, многим помогает, а мне совсем никак, только побочные эффекты чувствуются. Поэтому надо ходить к врачу и подбирать.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

У меня от амитрептелина как свербит в ногах чтоли не могу описать это чувство фиг уснешь порой как электрические разряды оссобенно если много выпить зато потом в сон опрокидывает ой как надолго!

----------


## =( ^_^)=

По-моему нужно быть идиотом, либо конченым мудаком чтобы самому себе назначать такую дрянь типа аммитриптилина
Транки, нейролептики, прочая лабуда, зачем? Чтобы лучше спать? Это нужно было регистрироваться на форуме тех, у кого проблемы с бессоницей.
Депрессия, хандра, грустные мысли, прочие угнетающие состояния – достаточно пройти курс лечения нормальным антидепрессантом.
И все, завелся жизненнодвигающий механизм который дает человеку удовольствия, веселье, радости (даже мелкие), *цели*. Это ведь самое главное
Если проблема в "уникальном филосовском мышлении", то достаточно просто настроить свою жизнь, и встать на верный для себя путь
Блеядь, пишу хуиту, мне похуй на вас, на себя, на все. Жизнь ничего не стоит

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Высрался!!!!

----------


## альдеБаран

Правильно, амитриптилин дрянь та еще. Лучше уж СИОЗС принимать, тот же флуоксетин.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Почему дрянь? я принимаю в разы лучше чем без него другого ничего не пробовала! легче стало к своим проблемам относиться пока их решаю постепенно без Амитрептелина наверное уже бы тут не писала!

----------


## Psalm69

по-моему, уж лучше дунуть
чем эту всю срань господню глотать.
бээ. ничего сильнее активированного угля не принимаю ))

----------


## Unkle33

> У меня от *амитрептелина*


 Это один из наиболее эффективных АД, но к сожалению у него и наиболее сильные побочки. Может, конечно его стоит есть поменьше. От него реально болит всё - глаза, сердце, зубы. Будешь бросать - бросай очень постепенно, иначе будет кошмар. 

Сам его ел много раз, давно и недавно. Сейчас не ем, т.к. очень сильно меня побочки напрягают. Что реально меня сейчас радует, так это валерьяночка и шоколад - хорошо идут, эффект заметен.

----------


## Unkle33

> *коаксил*- хорошие. но даже с рецептом на тебя как на наркомана смотреть будут в аптеке


 Даже с рецептом меня послали из аптеки, якобы что его нет, потом таки выяснилось что он есть, но они решили что я нарк и давать не хотели. 

Коаксил, если его пить как по рецепту - очень мягкая вещь. Если его пить НЕ по рецепту, то значит вы и есть наркоман, он вас убьёт медленно и очень болезненно. Беда коаксила что у него нет четко выраженных побочек, и легко посчитать что его можно есть по сколько угодно - но это не так.

А эффект от него довольно таки слабый. Снимает тревогу, внутреннюю боль, заботу о проблемах, но радость и энергию не даёт. Под ним мало чего хочется. Хочется сидеть на месте, тихо и уютненько спать или предаваться безделью.

----------


## Unkle33

> Что-то нихрена у меня от него не болело.


 Полагаю, вы молоды. И пили его мало. У меня в 19-20 лет тоже ничего не болело, бегал как заведённый. В 25 болело умеренно, в 30 - ужасно и сразу.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Даже с рецептом меня послали из аптеки, якобы что его нет, потом таки выяснилось что он есть, но они решили что я нарк и давать не хотели. 
> 
> Коаксил, если его пить как по рецепту - очень мягкая вещь. Если его пить НЕ по рецепту, то значит вы и есть наркоман, он вас убьёт медленно и очень болезненно. Беда коаксила что у него нет четко выраженных побочек, и легко посчитать что его можно есть по сколько угодно - но это не так.
> 
> А эффект от него довольно таки слабый. Снимает тревогу, внутреннюю боль, заботу о проблемах, но радость и энергию не даёт. Под ним мало чего хочется. Хочется сидеть на месте, тихо и уютненько спать или предаваться безделью.


 его не хотят продавать потому, что по непонятным причинам (не содержит опиойдной группы) коакслил с превышением дозы (от15 таблеток) действует, как героин. Тут уже аптекарши сами ориентируются по презентабельности клиента....

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> Полагаю, вы молоды. И пили его мало. У меня в 19-20 лет тоже ничего не болело, бегал как заведённый. В 25 болело умеренно, в 30 - ужасно и сразу.


 Мне 25 и всё норм правда если употребить в дозе 150 мг за раз становится не по себе... уснуть сложно, плюс как зудит везде)))) короче не могу передать словами, для меня норм 100 мг утром и 100 мг перед сном.

----------


## Unkle33

> его не хотят продавать потому, что по непонятным причинам (не содержит опиойдной группы) коакслил с превышением дозы (от15 таблеток) действует, как героин. Тут уже аптекарши сами ориентируются по презентабельности клиента....


 1. Коаксил наркоманы на ломке колят, и последствия очень нехорошие. Чудовищно нехорошие.
2. Коаксил в России - вещество предметно-количественного учета. Хранить в сейфе. Аптеки дрючат, если они примут рецептов меньше, чем выдадут товара. Да и вообще им бумажной работы с ним чрезмерно много выходит. Так что аптекарша не выдаст коаксил без рецепта НИКОМУ.

----------


## Unkle33

> короче не могу передать словами, для меня норм 100 мг утром и 100 мг перед сном.


 Это не большая, а просто чудовищная дозировка. Она в разы превышает допустимую. Можете сломать себе печень, и тогда за сутки в мир иной. Хотя.... вроде как в тематику форума. Если вы сами себе назначили такое количество амитриптиллина, то поздравляю - вы наркоман.

Мне же лично сейчас плохеет уже от 25мг/сутки, которые мне рекомендовал врач (хотя в 20 лет ел и по 75, и нормально пока не закончились пилюльки).

----------


## zapili

антидепрессант золофт - помогает от невроза и вегетососудистой дистонии - убирает головокружение и головные боли напряжения, астению и слабость. От социофобии не помогает вообще (хотя написано в инструкции в показаниях к применению - социофобия). Антидепрессант ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНО повышал у меня рвение к самоубийству. В побочных эффектах к препарату указано - суицид. Но еще учитывая, что я жестоко мешал его с алкоголем. Но это не влияет на эффект особо, потому что первые 4 месяца я был без выпивки - а эффект тот же

----------


## =( ^_^)=

> антидепрессант золофт
Он же Асентра, оказался не по мне. Принимал около недели. Возможно стоило продолжить прием.

----------


## karambaaa

может кто посоветует что-нибудь легкое, не совсем антидепрессанты например, а что-нибудь для повышения настроения просто, типо там ноотропов или подобной фигни?

----------


## zmejka

Кстати,статья. http://m.tochka.net/lady/19170/ Лучший
антидепрессант –
правильная походка

----------

